# Egremont - ex Mersey Ferry



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi,

Today I will be visiting the mv Egremont, ex Mersey ferry, now based at Salcombe in South Devon as a clubhouse and accommodation ship for a sailing school.

The visit is with the view of writing an article for shipping publications. If anyone has any info, or fond memories of her, then I'd be delighted to hear from you.!

Cheers,

Rushie.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Rushie

Theres some info on her at following

http://www.answers.com/topic/mersey-ferry


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Cheers for that..!

I'll put some piccies on later.

Rushie.

PS] I updated the Brosund thread with the name of her shipping Co


----------



## rstimaru (Jun 15, 2005)

Your man for the ferries and the River Mersey is Santos


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Ex Mersey Ferries.*

Hi Rushie, (Thumb) 

Egremont was a lovely little ferry boat. Her sister was the Leasowe. Powerful boats, never trouble by the weather. I have to say they were my favourites. Would you believe that they cost £180,000 each when bought in 1951.

Egremont suffered a serious leak whilst laid up awaiting sale, this leak ruined her engines so she was unable to be sold as a going concern.


Salcombe Y.C. bought her as their clubhouse and she has spent the rest of her life where she is now. I must say that she looks good, they look after her well.

Leasowe is somewhere in the Greek Isles I am told, still doing stirling work.

I travelled alot on both the Egremont and the Leasowe and they were both solid and steady. They were missed greatly when they were sold.

Chris.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Cheers Chris,

Had a superb visit on board. A fine ship she is too. Many of her features are unspoilt today. There are still lots of the original deck bench seats, signs, windows etc.

There is still a 1973 Wirral ferries log book on board, and the original drawlings for her were saved. It's lucky too that she was only built up the road at Dartmouth, and the museum has given copies of many photos of her being built, including the first plates being laid, through to her launch. Did you know that her design drawings show a gun-deck at the stern.? Have you any info on this?

I've put a couple of photos in the gallery, so I hope they bring you some happy memories.

As you say, the Island Cruising Club looks after her well, and they are also extremely enthusiastic and proud of their vessel. 

She will have been in Salcombe for 30 years next month.

Cheers,

Rushie


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Rushie,

She does look well in the photos, thanks for letting us see them. Brings back alot of memories. 

I particularly remember arriving back in Liverpool from a South American trip one evening and because I lived on the Wirral being allowed to go home for the night before paying off the following morning.

I got the bus from Bootle to the Pier Head and there was the Egremont at the stage. I travelled on her to Seacombe where my Mum met me.

I dont know about the gundeck on the stern at all, cant really think why it would be there, sorry cant help there.

Thanks again for showing the pictures, lets hope she is still there in another 30 years.

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## 1193227371 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi she was in dry dock at penzance last year or year before..


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

That's right she was in Penzance. She gets towed to a yard for a refit and spruce up every 5-6 years.

I read an article whilst on board from the Liverpool Echo about her being in Penzance. The company secretary turned up for work one morning, and there was the Egremont berthed outside her window....she was from Liverpool and spent many days travelling on her on the Mersey..! She was pretty amazed to say the least..! She thought the good ship had vanished years ago.!

Her next refit will be in about 2 years time.

Her sister ship the Leasowe ended up in Greek waters running between Rhodes and the island of Simis (spelling ?). Unlike the Egremont, she had been totally changed appearance wise. I don't know her fate, but saw a photo of her still operating in 1994.

Cheers,

Rushie.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Now in Penzance Dry Dock again - looking in a very sorry state.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Please would anyone be able to tell me what her original engines were? She has none as far as I am aware, now. What does she have for internal power?
all the best, Raymond


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Raymond,

Egremonts original engines were Crossley multi-speed engines thats all I know I am afraid. Dont know what she uses for power now.

Chris.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Chris - I gather there has been some discussion as to her continuing viability, and the possibility of a sale, she is a Historic Ship, and so I find that to be alarming. Pictures of her at the moment are rather worrying, and her hull is fully encrusted with growth - I wonder what happened with her Crossley engines - they often get transferred to another vessel? Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Raymond,

Whilst awaiting sale in Birkenhead, she suffered a serious leak which wrote off the engines. I believe these were removed and scrapped prior to her going to Devon.

Chris.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you - that explains that, as they say.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have been told that Egremont was the Ferry used in the video of Gerry and the Pacemakers of 'Ferry across the Mersey' - apparently Gerry visited Penzance five years ago for a photo-shoot, when the Egremont was here for a visit in the Dry Dock.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Raymond,

Thank you for sharing your pics in the gallery, brings back many happy memories of her. I hope she goes on and on.

Chris.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

You are all welcome ... she is being fully repaired and restored, two pallets of paint arrived - I am trying to discover just how long it will be before she leaves here again and I will endeavour to get more pictures, all the best, Raymond


----------



## seddostar (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Treeve,
Sadly the Egremont was not used in the Gerry and the Pacemaker's 'Ferry Cross the Mersey' it was the MV Mountwood, which was a Birkenhead corporation run ferryboat whereas Egremont was owned by Wallasey. The Mountwood is still ploughing through the waters of the Mersey, however she was extensively re-modernised in 2002 and became 'Royal Iris of the Mersey'. In terms of Egremonts engines whilst she was a ferry, she had Crossley multi - speed engines with 5 ahead and astern telegraph indications. She had the popular Chadburn Synchrostep telegraphs, a rather futeristic looking telegraph for its time. She had three pairs of these, one in the wheel house and two in the docking cabs, and the telegraphs were all interlinked. She also had three binnacles and a large brass wheel. All the current mersey ferries were 1960s Birkenhead boats and up until they were all refitted they still had thier original engines and bridge equipment. They, however, had specially developed Crossley engines with multiple ahead and astern speeds and air brakes for rapid reversal. Again these were controlled with Chadburn Synchrostep telegraphs. Most of the equipment, such as the binnacles, helms, chronometers etc has been reinstated onto the refurbished mersey ferries with the rest being put into storge for future display!

just a bit of random info you can tell im a geek lol!

James


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you very much for that information James. Thank goodness for 'geeks'. We are all experts or dimbos depending on our life and experiences, add it all together and .. pow!! We did have Gerry on the Egremont though despite it no being 'his' ship. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Andrew_S_Hatton (Aug 16, 2015)

I have just read a social media post that she is likely to be broken up as a buyer has not been found - I came here curious about her current situation.

https://twitter.com/albiondumsday/status/1100385287719522304


----------



## Andrew_S_Hatton (Aug 16, 2015)

She is on the register of historic ships - the entry there seems to hint that she really is likely to be broken up - as the last date for offers to purchase was several weeks ago.

https://www.nationalhistoricships.org.uk/register/1926/egremont

I guess nothing lasts for ever and from 1951 to know is a fairly long life, maybe?


----------



## Andrew_S_Hatton (Aug 16, 2015)

"Egremont Ferry was built in 1827 and was the longest pier on Merseyside until its dismantlement in 1946"

https://www.wirralhistory.com/egremontferry.html


----------



## Andrew_S_Hatton (Aug 16, 2015)

A silent news film of passengers disembarking from the pier in 1901 - the ferry is seen in the distance at the end of the film leaving the pier.

https://player.bfi.org.uk/free/film/watch-scenes-at-egremont-ferry-1901-1901-online


----------



## martingamester (Aug 5, 2021)

seddostar said:


> Hi Treeve,
> Sadly the Egremont was not used in the Gerry and the Pacemaker's 'Ferry Cross the Mersey' it was the MV Mountwood, which was a Birkenhead corporation run ferryboat whereas Egremont was owned by Wallasey. The Mountwood is still ploughing through the waters of the Mersey, however she was extensively re-modernised in 2002 and became 'Royal Iris of the Mersey'. In terms of Egremonts engines whilst she was a ferry, she had Crossley multi - speed engines with 5 ahead and astern telegraph indications. She had the popular Chadburn Synchrostep telegraphs, a rather futeristic looking telegraph for its time. She had three pairs of these, one in the wheel house and two in the docking cabs, and the telegraphs were all interlinked. She also had three binnacles and a large brass wheel. All the current mersey ferries were 1960s Birkenhead boats and up until they were all refitted they still had thier original engines and bridge equipment. They, however, had specially developed Crossley engines with multiple ahead and astern speeds and air brakes for rapid reversal. Again these were controlled with Chadburn Synchrostep telegraphs. Most of the equipment, such as the binnacles, helms, chronometers etc has been reinstated onto the refurbished mersey ferries with the rest being put into storge for future display!
> 
> just a bit of random info you can tell im a geek lol!
> ...


Hi there

Do you have any details of the double-sided teak steamer bench's? We have recently refurbished several that are now on the Woodside waterfront but no one seems to have any details of where they were made etc. Thanks in advance.


----------

